# Applet Eingabe in Html konvertieren



## rEsIdEnT (18. Okt 2004)

Für meine Internetseite möchte ich gerne das bestimmte Benutzer einen Bericht verfassen können. Das ganze soll mit Java funktionieren (inkl. Fett, Kursiv etc.). Nach der Bestätigung soll dann der ganze Text ink. den Formatierungen als Html Code ausgegeben werden. Gibts sowas in der Art schon?

mfg Manuel


----------



## rEsIdEnT (20. Okt 2004)

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Roar (20. Okt 2004)

rEsIdEnT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts sowas in der Art schon?



keine ahnung.. 

willst du's selbst schrieben oder was jetz?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Okt 2004)

Um Deine Frage zu beantworten. Ich wüsste nicht, was aber nicht heißt, dass es nun so was nicht gibt.
Ansonsten solltest Du schon konkreter fragen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Okt 2004)

gibts wie sand am Meer, kosten leider oft was (und die OpenSource Lösungen sind nicht immer gut genug)

google nach "HTML Rich Text Editor" u.ä.

z.B. http://sourceforge.net/projects/fckeditor/


----------



## rEsIdEnT (22. Okt 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibts wie sand am Meer, kosten leider oft was (und die OpenSource Lösungen sind nicht immer gut genug)
> 
> google nach "HTML Rich Text Editor" u.ä.
> 
> z.B. http://sourceforge.net/projects/fckeditor/



Danke, hat mir schon sehr geholfen!


----------

